# cheapest best wifi router ?



## rish1 (Jul 16, 2014)

hey guys i am looking to buy wifi router i have a lan cable coming from local isp which requires logging in ..

please advice which would be the best cheapest wifi router 

i am not concerned with range that much need it only for 20-25 meters but i m more concerned about ping fluctuations 

how much will the ping increase if the router is kept in the same room as pc/laptop ?

also wil this router work with bsnl/airtel if i decide to change isp in future ?

please advice i have no idea at all...

based on fkipkart

TP-LINK TL-WR740N

Netgear Netgear Wireless-N 150

TP-LINK TD-8816 ADSL2+ WIRED WITH MODEM ROUTER

or any other ? also does fluctuations will have any effect in connections like dropping etc , high ping ? 

thanks


----------



## hsr (Jul 16, 2014)

Wi-Fi modems of ADSL+ type will be compatible with BSNL. I don't have any suggestions for a model but can help you out in finding one. I've had to face such an issue where my local provider (Asianet) had only wired cable modems in stock. I bought one and tried to hook it up with a BSNL modem, failed because its firmware was old and didn't support the protocols needed to carry over the network. Ended up buying a wireless cable modem (Motorola) later on from them itself.

latency won't be affected in those ranges if there's a line of sight.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 16, 2014)

^^thanks a lot for replying but i am clueless which model to pick  , i'll make sure it is adsl + type 

thanks


----------



## baiju (Jul 16, 2014)

I am using TP-Link 740N. It is very good, haven't experienced any problem till date. It is a router only, you will need a modem also for bsnl.


----------



## snap (Jul 16, 2014)

wonder where [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] is


----------



## rish1 (Jul 17, 2014)

baiju said:


> I am using TP-Link 740N. It is very good, haven't experienced any problem till date. It is a router only, you will need a modem also for bsnl.



hey thanks a lot i have 2 questions if you can answer that please

1) how much is the difference in ping compared to when you connect directly vs wifi ? and i have read some issues regarding connection drops ?

2) can we connect a lan cable into it i mean .. like this

broadband cable > wr740n > Lan Cable > Laptop/Pc

for gaming time ? i mean can a router act as a joining link between 2 lan cables 

thanks






snap said:


> wonder where [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] is



missing him


----------



## hsr (Jul 17, 2014)

See, the term _broadband cable_ is very generic. If it's an RJ11 (those sockets which go into telephones), it requires ADSL2+ modem, if it is RJ-SMA or Coaxial (those sockets which go into a set top box) it needs a Cable modem. Make sure you get the correct model if you plan to use JUST one device, and the device MUST be a modem too.
If all you need is a network device to make your wired LAN connection (via an RJ45 socket), get a Wi-Fi Router.


Latency can gain upto 20ms depending on signal quality. Use an _n_ network if you're in need for better speeds and lower range or a _g_ network if you need moderate speed and larger range. It will not at all affect your ping if in the same room and less than 16 are on the network simultaneously (rough estimates).


----------



## rish1 (Jul 17, 2014)

hsr said:


> See, the term _broadband cable_ is very generic. If it's an RJ11 (those sockets which go into telephones), it requires ADSL2+ modem, if it is RJ-SMA or Coaxial (those sockets which go into a set top box) it needs a Cable modem. Make sure you get the correct model if you plan to use JUST one device, and the device MUST be a modem too.
> If all you need is a network device to make your wired LAN connection (via an RJ45 socket), get a Wi-Fi Router.
> 
> 
> Latency can gain upto 20ms depending on signal quality. Use an _n_ network if you're in need for better speeds and lower range or a _g_ network if you need moderate speed and larger range. It will not at all affect your ping if in the same room and less than 16 are on the network simultaneously (rough estimates).




this is great knowledge thanks bro cleared up many things.. i don't need modem

sorry about that not clearing up before i meant an RJ45 connection .. this is just out of curiosity not much actual use

is this set up possible ?

Rj45 LAN cable input > tp link wr740n > Rj45 LAN cable output  > Laptop/Pc


then what are those 4 Lan ports for ?

so placing an order for wr740n a really big thanks hsr, baiju


----------



## hsr (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm guessing you want to share your wired internet connection to wireless as well as wired users. The said router is just like any other router.

This is what the device can offer you:
RJ45 > TP Link > WiFi & 4 Ethernet ports > (upto 4 wired) PCs & Laptops

i.e. The blue port is where you should plug in your broadband's RJ45 and to the rest, all the devices you want to connect (a router is also a hub )


----------



## rish1 (Jul 17, 2014)

ahh yes before starting the thread i didn't even knew what a router is lol...


thanks once again placed order for wr740n on amazon


----------



## Bing (Jul 29, 2014)

If you want router which cheapest and best,  You can go to the Amazon or Wal-Mart. However, you should first go to the forum (like Huawei forums) the understanding of router.


----------

